# I have a Massey Ferguson 235 tractor it was running rough



## Plow boy (Jan 3, 2021)

I changed fuel filter then tried to bleed it but couldn’t get it so I changed hand pump that didn’t work either so I took pet cock out cleaned it now I have fuel to injector pump but not much coming out injectors so I changed fuel injector pump now I have fuel at all 3 injectors still doesn’t want to run so I tore into it found cam was off at top dead center aligned it all up think I have it in time now but still won’t start it tries to but won’t. Need help please.


----------

